# Barsto Extended/Treaded Barrel



## parallel (Feb 25, 2009)

I actually got this barrel last fall, but I just now decided to take the time to install it and snap some pictures of it in the Sig Sauer P225/P6 that it was ordered for. I haven't decided on a suppressor yet (and I might not get one before I wouldn't be able to) but I only decided to get an extended/threaded barrel as an afterthought anyway.

Anyway, I am quite impressed with the craftsmanship of this piece. I bought the drop in barrel and it indeed dropped right in and locks up nice and tight. While it wasn't exactly cheap it was a lot less expensive than normal as I got it as part of a group buy. I highly recommend this company to anyone who is in need of a barrel, particularly if it is a barrel that is difficult to find or if you are looking for match grade stuff.


----------



## 8'Duece (Feb 25, 2009)

Is the P225/5 an .45 ACP or 9mm ?  :doh:

Look closely at the SWR HEMS II suppressor or their SWR Trident (if it's a 9mm)  You won't be displeased with either pistol suppressor. I know Joe Gadinni personally and he used to be with Knights Arm and then started SWR on his own. 

What's the thread pitch on your Barsto barrel ?? 

www.swrmfg.com

Here is my Barstow .45 ACP barrel thread pitch of .578x28

https://shadowspear.com/vb/showthread.php?t=16423


----------



## parallel (Feb 25, 2009)

It is a 9mm. I spec'd the same pitch as the Sig Sauer factory threaded barrels (13.5 X 1 LH) so that I could use the same can on both the P225/P6 and my 9mm P226. I have looked at the SWR Trident, the problem is that the wife is trying to get me to buy a big house and if that happens I won't be able to afford one for a while.


----------



## 8'Duece (Feb 25, 2009)

parallel said:


> It is a 9mm. I spec'd the same pitch as the Sig Sauer factory threaded barrels (13.5 X 1 LH) so that I could use the same can on both the P225/P6 and my 9mm P226. I have looked at the SWR Trident, the problem is that the wife is trying to get me to buy a big house and if that happens I won't be able to afford one for a while.



Damn those wives, they alway's get in the way. :cool:


----------



## parallel (Feb 26, 2009)

82ndtrooper said:


> Damn those wives, they alway's get in the way. :cool:



Ain't that the truth.


----------



## Ranger Psych (Feb 26, 2009)

need one like mine, once we have the reserves we're getting a can for the Tactical.


----------

